# stage4 : creato usando sshfs , funzionerà?

## magowiz

Ciao,

Ho seguito la pagina howto custom stage4 su gentoo-wiki.com e ho finito di fare il backup dell'intera root partition utilizzando tar , solo che come destinazione ho usato invece che lo stesso filesystem , quello di un disco presente su una macchina remota che ho montato con sshfs. Ci sono particolari controindicazioni nel fare ciò? Mi è venuto fuori un tar.bz2 di circa 5,8gb , dite che può essere una dimensione corretta per dei dati che tranquillamente superavano i 13gb di dati? Sto provando ad aprirlo con file-roller e, dopo un po' di attesa, le directory sembrano esserci tutte  e se provo a estrarre un file a caso dall'archivio sembra funzionare senza problemi (un mp3 in questo caso). 

Proverò anche a fare un bzip2 --verify ma non so se sia strettamente necessario in quanto file-roller in caso di problemi dovrebbe avermi avvisato, o no?

----------

## koma

Non ho mai fatto una cosa simile, però solitamente preferisco evitare di usare sshfs per grosse quantità di dati, non è stato progettato per quell'utilizzo.

Oltretutto non so se ha preserveto i permessi così come dovevano essere, nel senso gli utenti saranno preservati?

Facci sapere magari.

----------

## magowiz

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non ho mai fatto una cosa simile, però solitamente preferisco evitare di usare sshfs per grosse quantità di dati, non è stato progettato per quell'utilizzo.
> 
> Oltretutto non so se ha preserveto i permessi così come dovevano essere, nel senso gli utenti saranno preservati?
> 
> Facci sapere magari.

 

in realtà ho eseguito questo comando :

```
tar cvjf stage4.tar.bz2 / -X stage4.excl
```

non ho visto nessun flag per preservare i permessi...  :Sad:  spero di non doverlo rifare da zero

EDIT: un momento : tar --help dice :

```
-p, --preserve-permissions, --same-permissions

                             extract information about file permissions

                             (default for superuser)
```

e siccome ho utilizzato root per creare l'archivio credo di rientrare in questa categoria, o sbaglio?

----------

## koma

Di sicuro essendo root sei un superuser  :Very Happy: .

Provo a spiegarmi meglio:

Tu hai la macchina A con utenti:

pippo 

topolino

pluto

E la macchina B con utenti 

minnie

clarabella

paperina

Se monti la / di A in /mnt/sshfs di B e da B dai ls /mnt/sshfs/home/pippo

vedi che i file sono di pippo o di MisterX ?

----------

## flocchini

al di la' della questione dei permessi, pur non essendo sshfs adatto ad una mole di dati come questa non vedo perche' non dovrebbe funzionare  :Wink:  fatto il check se proprio vuoi essere strasicuro prova a scompattarlo in una dir e vedere cosa succede ma secondo me funziona  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

a parte il fatto che ssh -C "tar cjf - /" > stage4.tbz oppure ssh -C "tar cf - /" | bzip --fast -z - stage4.tbz (così distribuisci il carico tra le due macchine) dovrebbe essere più veloce ed affidabile a prescindere, non mi pare (pare, non sono certo e mi sento troppo pigro per andare a controllare) che sshfs supporti acl e security label. Ma se non le usi non vedo perchè non dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## magowiz

 *koma wrote:*   

> Di sicuro essendo root sei un superuser .
> 
> Provo a spiegarmi meglio:
> 
> Tu hai la macchina A con utenti:
> ...

 

ho provato ad aprire il file compattato con ark , per ciascun file mi dà opportuni utente/gruppo/permessi quindi penso proprio sia tutto a posto. Il mio caso è leggermente diverso dal tuo esempio ora ti spiego meglio la situazione :

chiamerò macchina A quella della quale voglio creare il backup e macchina B quella che ospiterà il file compresso finale.

Ho seguito questi passaggi :

- ho creato una dir adatta sulla macchina B, sul disco montato in /mnt/data/ ,per ospitare il file che ho chiamato backup quindi sulla macchina B ho /mnt/data/backup

-ho creato un opportuno mountpoint(/mnt/backup) e ho montato sulla macchina A tramite sshfs B:/mnt/data/backup

-ho lanciato il tar sulla macchina A (con opportuni exclude e flags) in modo da creare il file /mnt/backup/stage4.tar.bz2

quindi in realtà l'unico file per cui potrebbero esserci "problemi" dovrebbe essere solo il file compresso perchè in realtà A scrive su stage4.tar.bz2 come se fosse un suo file locale, impostando i suoi utenti/gruppi/permessi , quindi il problema di un eventuale "mapping" di utenti/gruppi tra macchina A e B non credo si ponga. In realtà non credo si ponga nemmeno per il file stesso dell'archivio in quanto creato e posseduto da root e dal suo gruppo che sappiamo esistere su ogni macchina. Ho detto qualche castroneria?

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> a parte il fatto che ssh -C "tar cjf - /" > stage4.tbz oppure ssh -C "tar cf - /" | bzip --fast -z - stage4.tbz (così distribuisci il carico tra le due macchine) dovrebbe essere più veloce ed affidabile a prescindere, non mi pare (pare, non sono certo e mi sento troppo pigro per andare a controllare) che sshfs supporti acl e security label. Ma se non le usi non vedo perchè non dovrebbe funzionare.

 

le security label non credo di averle mai utilizzate. quanto ad acl mi ricordo di averlo abilitato nel kernel e come use flag (mi sembra che sia abilitata di default nel mio profilo). Tuttavia non mi sembra di aver mai usato o impostato un acl per nessun file.

----------

## magowiz

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: un momento : tar --help dice :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

in realtà questa opzione è relativa all'estrazione dall'archivio, tuttavia sfogliando l'opportuna pagina di man di tar ho scoperto che non esistono flag per ABILITARE il salvataggio dei permessi ma solo per DISABILITARLI quindi deduco che di default (e se quindi non si specifica di disabilitare questa funzionalità) tar salvi tutte le informazioni sui permessi nell'archivio creato.

----------

